# Any hot tips for Mosel & Black Forest?



## bognormike

Well, we're over on Eurotunnel on 28th August, and have been toying with the idea of "doing" some of western / southern Germany, notably The Mosel valley from Trier to Koblenz & the Black Forest area before hopping across the Rhine into Alsace, or possibly diverting back through Belgium before returning. 
We've got the Bordatlas, the CC guide (vol2), the free campsites guide from the Tourist board (excellent little guide), and have downloaded the stellplatz locations for TomTom. I've read up on Peejay's recommendation for the Cuckoo clock route  , Boff's guide to Stellplatz, and scanned through the posts in the Germany toruing section. 
So, let's have your recommendations for must-see places in the Mosel / Black Forest - sights, sites (!), stellplatz, eating out, wineries etc, cycleable bits (mostly flat please!), and anything else worth seeing. We intend to do a mix of stellplatz & "proper" sites, so we can tour round with as little effort as possible.
Mind you, if the weather improves to give an indian summer on the Atlantic coast fo France, we might turn right instead of left at the exit to the tunnel :lol: 8)


----------



## 100004

All right for some   

I would have thought wine and cake in that order :evil: :evil: 

You enjoy! H


----------



## peejay

I dunno Mike, you might struggle to find somewhere to stay the night along the Mosel, theres only about 200 stellplatze along the way :roll: 

Now you've mentioned it, a bit of Cuckooclock anorakism - did you know that 4 of the worlds largest Cuckoo clocks are located in the Schwarzewald and each one reckons theirs is the biggest 8) 

You'll love it..

Gute Reise!

pete


----------



## rowley

There is a useful article on Mosel in this months MMM mag.


----------



## bobandjane

*Weinfeste mosel*

Hi we went last year Sep / October its the best time to go, they are picking the grapes and the wines flowing! they have wine feast in the towns along the Mosel and you will really enjoy it. they close the streets off and the ump pa pa starts and they all start swaying ( mind you they cant do anything else the amount of wine they drink) steer clear of the new wine unless you have trouble going if you know what I mean! Jane had 3lts and said it taste like alco pops, I took her word for it. the walnuts are falling then so take some bags and fetch some back for me, as we are going the Atlantic coast of France unless they have really wet weather then we will be right behind you. Its good for bicycles and there are plenty of places to stay. We have only been to the Black Forest in May / June and it was really nice then, but where ever we go in Germany we always have a good time, but we did find the Rhine nice but you have a lot of trains sometimes behind and in front on the other side of the river, and as you know the Germans are very good at moving a lot of freight at night. Enjoy Bob.


----------



## strathspey

On the Mosel we stayed at Bernkastle and Trier - both good spots with plenty to see.
In the Black Forest Lake Titisee is one of the best areas, although very touristy.
There are four sites round the lake. The one on the south side is terraced and access might be difficult with a motorhome; the one at the western end of the lake is is bit prone to sogginess following rain. The two sites on the northern side of the lake are fine - one on the lakeside, the other up on the hill (VERY steep ascent to it) is perhaps the best. Decent supermarket a few miles away in Titisee Neustat.
A great area for scenery, walking and cycling.


----------



## OldWomble

We did the Mosel in May and had a fantastic time. There are plenty of places to stay and some are fantastic, right by the river. Many make a small charge of about €6/night, some have electric, some are just a car park and, occationally, you will find some that put the CC sites to shame. The main thing is - take your time and enjoy it. It was so good that we are hoping to go back this Sept so may even see you there.


----------



## 04HBG

A nice little stop on the Mosel is the stellaplatz at Longuich, just a few kilometers up from Trier. It is a lovely little site wuth good facilities overlooking the Mosel, they produce some really good wine and also do a nice meal in the winebar on a Saturday night. The cost was i think 6.50 euros back in June.


----------



## pauwilson

Nice stellaplatz at Minheim - 5 euros a night inc leccy (reverse polarity right enough) and 1 mile from Piesport (which contrary to the MMM does have a general aire at the north side next to the river). Nothing to do at it but that was part of the appeal - we went for a night and ended up staying for a few days relaxing watching life on the river going by , small village with wine shops and a restrurant, ferry stops off there to. Heaven for cycling, very flat. Piesport had a butchers that done the nicest marinated steak and pork we have ever tasted, and very reasonable.

Bernkastel is very pretty, MH parking on west side of river 5 mins from town - but you need to be away from 6pm. Aire is further up at yacht club but looked a bit rough - campsite was worse @ 27 euros plus metered leccy!!! - thats if you can get down the access road, very tight. Use the stop off at Minheim 20 mins away, plus there is another few before this if doing this area. 

Think we missed the boat with Trier going by MMM report , had a drive through following Tom Tom to the aire and were not impressed, a bit out of the way and most of it was overrun by what looked like the German TA having an expo.

Found a nice place in Belgium - Han sur Lesse, nice aire small quiet town with the very pretty caves you can explore - entrance is slap bang in the middle of the village, about 4 hrs from Calais, and about another 2 hours down to Trier from here. also a little campsite here by the river if you want hook up / showers etc.


----------



## bognormike

rowley said:


> There is a useful article on Mosel in this months MMM mag.


typical, I stopped my subscription 3 months ago  May have to go to the shops....


----------



## bognormike

Thanks for the replies; keep 'em coming  . Paul - we've stopped off twice at Han sur lesse, it's a good spot for an overnight only a few km off the motorway. First time we used the municipal site, next time the Aire parking.


----------



## ICDSUN

We are heading that way on the same day 16.20pm, roughly how long to Han sur Lesse aire? 1st time in Germany with MH, despite driving up/down through for many years so any advice etc

Maybe see you there, we'll be in the white MH  

Chris


----------



## bognormike

ICDSUN said:


> We are heading that way on the same day 16.20pm, roughly how long to Han sur Lesse aire? 1st time in Germany with MH, despite driving up/down through for many years so any advice etc
> 
> Maybe see you there, we'll be in the white MH
> 
> Chris


Chris,

I think somebody said about 4 hours from Calais - that sounds about right. Last time we drove it in pouring rain all the way - go round Brussells & turn south to Luxembourg. The aire is han aire, and the campsite we used is here

you've got a white motorhome? we'll look out for it! If we go that way down we'll probably stop off there & have a look around the town, we're on the tunnel on 28th - late-ish & plan to stop over at Calais before setting off early on 29th.


----------



## Vennwood

As everyone says it's a great place. We were there in June went from Trier to Koblenz, down the Rhine and across to the Black Forest, across to the Alsace along the wine route back up to Luxembourg and back to Calais - fabulous. The places we liked were usually along th riverside so Tritternheim, Urzig, Beilstein, spring to mind on the Mosel. All Stellplatz, all with EHU if you wanted it and all around 5 Euros a night. Beilstein is particularly nice. Stay at Valwig a night (no facilities but well placed) and you are good for a walk or cycle ride, no hills, into either Cochem or Beilstein and the site operator comes around each evening and conducts a wine tasting from the boot of his car. In the Black Forest then Baden Baden is worth a visit (free Stellplatz) but our favorite was Baiersbronn - lovely little hamlet with chairlift up the hill (2.5 Euros) and a lovely beer in the restaurant/cafe at the top. Very friendly attendant who gives you all the leaflets for the area. Nice cycle ride into Friedstadt but uphill going and a nice downhill back. Take the D500 Black Forest romantic route out of BB to Baiersbronn - lovely stretch and nothing difficult for MH'ers Really enjoyed the Alsace wine route be sure to go to Turkheim and see the storks

Pete

BTW We are heading off and catching the evening Dover Calais ferry on the 28th and staying in the Booking Office area for the night so may see you there.


----------



## owl129

hi
mosel great, we are going at end of sept (first time in MH) however have been quite a few times staying in B&B. the main stop in Tier as has been said is a bit rough but we have found one just outside Tier at Schweich which has the best of both worlds, with a over night stay outside the main campsite. also don't miss a stop and look around Bernkastel. We like Trittenheim(but thats most probably we have a friend who has a vineyard there(Milz)if you like German wine I can recommend it) also most of the villages/towns down the river have some thing to offer the idea is not to rush through any of them (but then you might need a couple of months   ) 

have fun

Paul


----------



## dinger

*germany*

Have just returned from a mini tour of Germany and can highly recomend
Bernkastle and the Stellplatz at Peisport , right next to the river with electric with good cycle routes along the way.

A special thanks to Boff and Peejay for advice and info. Germany is a great place to tour in a motorhome.

Dinger


----------



## peejay

Just had a thought, the beginning of September is Federweißer time :silly:

€2.50 a litre a few years ago, but take it steady Mike, it bites.

>Hic!<

pete


----------



## dinger

*germany*

Mike

If you would like me to photo copy the article in MMM let me know and i will post it to you.......its sitting on my desk as i type

Regards

Dinger


----------



## 96706

Funnily enough, we are off on 29th August through eurotunnel to do almost the same route as you Mike, having read the article in MMM. 
If you drop anything we can pick it up for you :lol: :lol: 

We may also be going along the Romantic Route and may even get to Lake Constance via Freidburg, 

Question: Do the petrol stations take English credit cards, as I've heard rumors that they aren't well received in Germany?


----------



## peejay

**** said:


> Question: Do the petrol stations take English credit cards, as I've heard rumors that they aren't well received in Germany?


No problems with cards in German fuel stations ****. 
Not all supermarkets accept debit/credit cards though, best to check before a big spend.

pete


----------



## 96706

Thanks for that pete & thanks for the tip about "September is Federweißer time"

Mrs D is very keen on grape juice :lol: :lol:


----------



## des

on your return journey, recommend riquewihr in alsace. we stayed on the municipal site, but there is an aire in the town, just a short walk from the centre. 

des


----------



## bobandjane

peejay said:


> Just had a thought, the beginning of September is Federweißer time :silly:
> 
> €2.50 a litre a few years ago, but take it steady Mike, it bites.
> 
> >Hic!<
> 
> pete


Hi Pete not for me I don't drink anything thats still fermenting Jane loves it. But as I have made my own wine and beer! I like it clear, but the Germans love it they cant drink enough, they go at it day and night for 12 weeks, It keeps you regular. Bob.


----------



## bognormike

**** said:


> Funnily enough, we are off on 29th August through eurotunnel to do almost the same route as you Mike, having read the article in MMM.
> If you drop anything we can pick it up for you :lol: :lol:
> 
> We may also be going along the Romantic Route and may even get to Lake Constance via Freidburg,
> 
> Question: Do the petrol stations take English credit cards, as I've heard rumors that they aren't well received in Germany?


What time are you on the Tunnel, ****? We won't be setting off from Calais area until breakfast on 29th. May get details from you so we can keep a look out. Already had some details of other fellow MHFers in the area, so could have a mini rally somewhere!

And Des. we'be stopped off in the day once at Riquehir, peeing down with rain, but lovely all the same :wink:


----------



## zulurita

As already mention Bernkastel-Kues.

Try the Kues side of Bernkastel. There is a vineyard Stellplatz along the road past Lidl and a big diy store. the site is on the RHS and at the bottome of the site is a cycle path to take you to Bernkastel.


----------



## Carper

Hi

We are in Saarburg as i type, there is a very nice Stellplatz just past Aldi right on the river Saar. The cycling is very good...and very flat.

As said before, the area around Cochem is also good. There seems to be so many Stelplatz around the Rhine and Mossel, that you just keep coming across them.

We are off to Trier in the morning before moving on to Koblenz. I would definitely not turn right out of Calais.......ever!! After a month in France, we decided to leave earlier than planned for various reasons, and return to Germany...really glad we did.

good luck with your travels

Doug


----------



## bognormike

Thanks everybody - a great help!


----------



## peejay

A further thought...

If anyone is around Bernkastel-Kues (Mike?) around 4 - 8 September then try the 'Weinfest derr Mittelmosel', its the largest weinfest of the year along the Mosel.

Some places to stay nearby...

>Berkastel-Kues Stellplatz< and >Stellplatz info<

>Campingplatz Schenk<

>Campingplatz Kueser Werth<

Two lists of all the weinfest along the Mosel...

>Town/Village order<

>Date Order<

and finally...

>Bernkastel-Kues Website<

Pröst!

pete


----------



## 96706

Hi Mike, 

We're booked on the 1830 shuttle, so won't be in Calais until 2000 ish, unless we get an earlier slot. 

Planning to stop at Nieuwpoort overnight then onto Han sur Lass (courtesy of Pippin) by mid morning on Saturday. Planning to arrive at Trier for Saturday night, then travelling up the Mosel to Koblenz during the following week. If we can get together for a mini meet along the way that'll be really good. We are an Auto Sleeper Symbol called 'Hilda'. Distinguishing feature is "Bongo Friend" in green lettering above the drivers side. Oh yes and also a personalised Reg number.
I can pm you with my mobile no. 

Cheers

****


----------



## 96706

Thanks Pete,

We will be along the Mosel during that week, so we will certainly try to get to visit (mrs D can't wait :lol: :lol: )

****


----------



## bognormike

good stuff, ****, PM on the way


----------



## 96706

Hi Mike, Thanks for your PM - have replied. Roll on September!

****


----------



## vicdicdoc

Seems there's going to be quite a few of us spread out somewhere along the Mosel in Sept . . we're off with Bryn & Rosemary [AKA 'thesnail'] from Dover on 6th Sept . . no firm route or pre-booked stops, just wherever the wheels point so look out for us too [my Hymer has vicdicdoc across the front of the roof . . oh and a crocodile painted on the TV aerial cover :roll: 
Like several of you, we have always turned right at Calais and 'done' France . . it'll be [hopefully] a nice change to see something of Germany, lets hope we have some better than UK weather. . . and meet up with some of you along the way.


----------



## 96706

If the wine and beer is that good, 8O we could still be at Treir by then  
Hope we can meet up sometime as well.

****


----------

